# How to tell if it's a Plastisol Transfer



## Cre8tiveCutter (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Mornin all...

I have a question for all the seasoned vets out here. Its probly a dumb question so please forgive me ahead of time...lol.

I have purchased a lot of transfers from ProWorld, big ones, small ones, some are one color some are very colorful, Some have glitter some dont, some feel thick on the paper while others seem to be part of the paper, my question is how do you tell what is what? Are the thick ones plastisol? I have searched the forums and still cant tell the difference...lol. 
I have also ruined quite a few of the transfers, parts of them will stick while other parts don't.
Proworld does not specify what kind of heat transfer and most of them have directions to apply at 380 degrees for 9-10 seconds at medium pressure, while that works for some it does not work for all as I have found out! 
Thanx in advance for any info!

Renee


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

nm, my mistake.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The biggest percentage of designs that we sell are plastisol. We print 100's of transfers each day and use only one setting, 385 degrees for 9 seconds. Medium/Heavy pressure. There are so many variables with machines, fabrics, and the user that a phone call to our customer service department can usually solve most problems.


----------

